
Which word begins with “y” and looks like an axe in this picture? - susam
https://english.stackexchange.com/q/395382
======
ksaj
That was the gift that kept on giving. Worth reading beyond the Solved! post.
People came up with such interesting ideas of what it might be. And finding
the artist's page is quite an unexpected twist.

------
utf_8x
Meanwhile on Stackoverflow: You're using the wrong ball, use jQuery instead

